# need link of msd ignition installation



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

IM planning on doing the msd ignition upgrade/installation on my 96 altima, i wanted to see if anyone in this forum can help me with the steps on installing it and the parts i would need.

Or would anyone have the link for the installation on the 1st generation altima.

Any info would be highly appreciated, Thanks


----------

